# Hi! New and wondering if I have DP or DR.



## hungryhippo (Sep 14, 2006)

I know, I know; I have read up on the symptoms and I'm pretty sure I have depersonalization but I need to have someone tell me. I read the sticky and from there I have these symptoms:

Chronic Fatigue (during the day)
Electric shock feeling (usually just in hand)
Excess of energy, you feel you can?t relax. (at night)
Feeling cold or chilled
Hyperactivity, excess energy
Increased or decreased sex drive
Muscle twitching
Neck, back, shoulder pain, tightness/stiffness
No energy, feeling lethargic, tired
Numbness or tingling in hands, feet, face, head, or any other places on the body
Sweating, uncontrollable profuse sweating (palms)
Urgency to urinate, frequent urination, sudden urge to go to the washroom
Warm spells
Weak legs, arms, or muscles
Chest pain or discomfort
Concern about the heart
Feel like you have to force yourself to breathe
Find it hard to breathe, feeling smothered, shortness of breath
Frequent yawning to try and catch your breath
Heart ? beating hard or too fast, rapid heartbeat, palpitations
Heart - Irregular heart rhythms, flutters or ?skipped? beats, tickle in the chest that makes you cough
Emotional blunting
A heightened fear of what people think of you
Constant feeling of being overwhelmed.
Fear of making mistakes or making a fool of yourself to others
Need to find nearest washrooms before you can feel comfortable
Feeling like there is a tight band around your head, pressure, tightness
Ringing in the ears, noises in the ears, noises in the head
Low rumbling sounds
Desensitization, depersonalization
Frequent feeling of being overwhelmed, or that there is just too much to handle or do
Having difficulty concentrating
***Repetitive thinking or incessant ?mind chatter? ***
You often feel you are carrying the world on your shoulders
Difficulty falling or staying asleep
Frequent bad, bizarre, or crazy dreams
Hearing sounds in your head that jolt you awake
Insomnia, or waking up ill in the middle of the night
You feel worse in the mornings 
***Dry, watery or itchy eyes ***
Eye tricks, seeing things our of the corner of your eye that isn?t there, stars, flashes 
Tingling, pins and needles feelings

Also, I am in the military and just returned from basic training (I'm in the infantry), however I had been having many of these feelings before, they are now just more pronounced.

I don't usually feel seperated from my body, but the major symptoms that I notice with myself ALL of the time are:
Very apathetic
Constantly thinking of what others think of you
Sweaty palms even if not nervous
Parts of my body fall asleep or get tingly very easily
I feel overwhelmed quite often, there is too much to do
I'm not suicidal, but I don't care if I die (extreme apathy I guess)

I am very fit and try to work out to release these feelings but it doesn't help much. I just cannot find any passion in my life. I can't say that anything makes me happy and things that used to make me happy don't anymore. I buy lots of new toys (games, electronics, paintbal gear...etc) to try and fill the void and find a passion but I just can't. I feel like I'm in a hole. Is this depersonlization or could it be something else? Thank you very much.

Edit: I am 18 about to turn 19 in Oct, I know this is around the age where this condition can develop. Just some more info.


----------



## Catharsis (Jul 2, 2006)

Maybe.

Do you ever feel "unreal", as if in a dream?


----------



## hungryhippo (Sep 14, 2006)

It's hard to describe. I'm very unemotional; I'm rarely angry or sad or happy...I feel like I'm "just here". Often my eyes will unfocus and I forget that I am where ever I am. My eyes will stay unfocused for minutes at a time and then I will just "snap" back and realize what happened. Its sorta feels like I am looking inside myself instead of out into the world. Its difficult to describe the exact feeling.


----------

